
Fundamentals of an Enterprise Role-Based Access Control (RBAC) System - askoy
https://thetechladder.com/story/fundamentals-of-an-enterprise-role-based-access-control-rbac-system/
======
fsargent
> It is very common amongst large companies to accrue hundreds or thousands of
> roles over time. Having an intuitive GUI lets you manage this debt, keep
> your roles up-to-date, and keep your system secure.

... Such as..?

